# Ideas? do i need treatment?



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new here and wanted to share the following to see if anyone has some advice,

I am a 35 year old male, 85 kg and my mother and 2 systers have hyperthyroidism. I did a full profile and got the following values. TSH now 9.3 and 3 years ago it was 8

TSH 9.3 range 0.4 - 4.0

Triyodotironina T3 26.2% range 24% - 35%

T3 Total 85,5 range 70 - 170

T3 Free 3.3 range 1.5 - 4.1

T4 Total 5.3 range 5.2 - 12.5

T4 Free 0.8 range 0.8 - 1.9

Protein bound iodine 3.4 range 1.12 - 4.62

Free T 3 index 1.39

From my understanding I have subclinical hypo. Sometimes a feel light headed and have been feeling lazy, tired lately. I put less effort at the gym than in the past. Not very happy, get irritated easier than in the past. If T3 is made of T4 should I not have low T3 since I have low T4?

The endocrinologist said I should take the Eutirox pill (levotiroxina) 100 mcg per day and test in 6 weeks. do I need it?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Um...there's no subclinical about it. You are flat-out hypo. You need T4 drugs.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Crikey, you are hypo. Check in after you've had some T4, I'll bet you'll notice a big difference.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome:

Simple answer to "do you need it": Yes. And treat it consistently and follow the instructions on pill taking, It will take time to feel better, Poke around the forums a bit.

Since you are familiar with hyperthyroidism through your family, are you familiar with the antibody tests or were they done as part of your panel? Do you know if you have Hashimotos? Have you had any other tests? Ultrasound, radioactive iodine uptake (RAIU)?

Edit: Maybe I am wrong, and others can comment, but that sounds like a heckva large first dose.


----------



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for the replies 

The Endo did request I go do the test for the antibodies. She did say though I will need the pill either way. I will do it on Saturday since it is a holiday here. Good thing here I can walk into a lab and request pretty much any test I want .

She touched my throat and inspected. I believe she wanted to feel If it was inflamed. She did not order an ultrasound or anything other than the antibodies test and to start taking 100 mcg and test in 6 weeks and see her again. That was 2 days ago and I have not yet gotten began treatment because I feel too that 100 is high but after reading online I found reference of about 1.5 mcg per kilo as a starting point....

Maybe I need to go find another endo and request other tests before taking the pill. In case it would interfere with any other tests?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

My research shows 1.6/kg to 1.7/kg for full dose replacement. I'm just over 80kg. I know the eventual dosing is based on many parameters (TSH Free t4 weight and just human variability). I have a non-functional thyroid so my dose is moving into the higher ranges. I think the standard in the US is to start low and up the dosage over time to see how the patient responds.

She may have a good reason for starting you at that dose, but until you start taking it you will not feel well and other symptoms may present themselves. Honestly, at this stage I am out of my depth. It just struck as me as high. Perhaps you can discuss with her and see her reasons or perhaps she will modify the starting dose.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The 1.7mcg per kg thing is for full replacement. That is, if you don't have a thyroid or have one that is barely functioning. I don't think 100 is too high, given your labs, but I also don't think it would hurt to start with 75 and move up as needed.

You REALLY need an ultrasound, however.


----------



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

I will do the ultrasound in the next few days. probably Monday since it is a holiday here!


----------



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

Did a lab test today for the antibodies.... had 1.74 and positive is anything above 1.11 so positive on Hashimotos

So I guess I should start popping those pills


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

If you haven't started taking those pills yet, lol, that would be the place to start. It takes a while to ramp up so the sooner you get on that road, the sooner you can hopefully get to your destination (a better place). When's your next follow up, about 6 weeks?


----------



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

The main symptom I think is I'm too dam lazy and feel like doing nothing. and cant concentrate like before.... anyway will see how this works out and will like the new me lol


----------



## samkat (Mar 23, 2016)

started with 50 mcg for about 5 days and now one the 100 mcg for the next 5 weeks and will test again! feels better already or just in my mind lol


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I started feeling better about 5 days later, not perfect, just better than I had been. Probably not in your mind at all, though a good outlook helps get through less than perfect days


----------

